# Roxy Rolling in you know what!!!!!



## Roxysmom (Feb 27, 2009)

For the very first time my Roxy decided to roll in some other animals poo - she's 7 months old. I know some dogs do this but WHY mine? I couldn't believe what I was seeing!! How do I make this behavior stop?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She did it because she is like most other golden retrievers! They just like to roll in smelly stuff for some reason..my crossbreed does not have such habits. I think it might be some instinctive behaviour of masking their own scent.

You can only really stop her by either putting her on a lead when approaching a pile of cow/sheep/fox/horse poo or you can train her to 'leave it', but it depends on the dog and training approach to whether she listens or not...sometimes the desire of the roll is just too great!! Try keeping her on a lead and using the word 'leave' as you pull her away...giving lots of treats and praise when she resists the poo.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

speaking as the mom of an olymic gold medalist in poop rolling .... imho - it's best to spend the time learning how to get the stink out of her fur in the most efficient way rather than racking your brain to come up with a way to stop her from doing it.


----------



## Roxysmom (Feb 27, 2009)

I Figured in was in the breed! My last dog was the polar opposite of this one. He wouldn't even get his paws wet!! Figures... got a nice big fenced in back yard for her to play in and now I have to put her on a lead  

On the plus side - It's a good thing she likes baths!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

lol Faiths mommy...you have clearly waved the white flag against poo rolling...

I must say I also let Tilly do it as she is always ahead of us in the field anyway so will always get to it before I can put her on the lead. I have a shower attachment to the hose and shampoo at the ready!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Roxysmom said:


> Figures... got a nice big fenced in back yard for her to play in and now I have to put her on a lead


What animal comes in to your garden and poos?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dont feel bad..your not the only one... Maggie loves to roll in Horse poop.... *UGH*


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, that's just Golden Retriever perfume, they just like to smell purdy for us LOL.

Aiyana loved rolling in urine, coyote scat, scat of any kind for that matter, and she was always so pleased with herself afterwards.

Julie


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> lol Faiths mommy...you have clearly waved the white flag against poo rolling...
> 
> I must say I also let Tilly do it as she is always ahead of us in the field anyway so will always get to it before I can put her on the lead. I have a shower attachment to the hose and shampoo at the ready!


yup - why try to fool myself into thinking otherwise? 

and, as you said too, since she only does this when we're out on off leash runs i don't have much choice anyway. i bring her to the parks to run and burn off energy. putting her on a leash would defeat the purpose, so i've just resigned myself to the fact that she gets a bath most weekends in the spring and summer.


----------



## Roxysmom (Feb 27, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What animal comes in to your garden and poos?


Not exactly sure yet - it was early this morning and she was way out in the backyard. There will have to be an investigation later... I know we have rabbits. And we don't roll in those - we eat them!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine loves poo! Roll in it, eat it, roll in it again, come give me kisses.
It's just something I accept and get the hose out when it gets too bad.:yuck:
My BassettX eats it too, but doesn't roll in it. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------

